# Attending a con with a Service dog?



## Silachan (Apr 15, 2013)

This is something I've had on my mind for a while. Please bare with me for a bit, I'm not feeling the best so I might not make the most sense.

I'm wanting to ask- has anyone ever had any experiences attending a furry convention with a service dog? 

The reason I ask is because I'm disabled with a few "invisible" disabilities (autism & others), and am in the process of being paired up with a trained service dog to aid with my disabilities. I currently only attend one convention a year (Megaplex) because it's so stressful on me and so difficult, yet I love going and meeting friends and such at the cons. I love suiting and participating in events but I'm limited in what I can do before I get overwhelmed, shut down, and have to retreat to my room for an hour or more of recovering time. I currently go with my partner, who helps in some ways, but there's many things a service dog will bring for me that he's unable to do all the time.

I know the laws, I know that a disabled handler must be allowed access with their service dog in public places, and so a convention hotel would "have" to accommodate me. But what I'm more so wondering is how would the general community as a whole react? Have you seen anyone attend a convention with a service dog or a guide dog etc before? Have other people been mature about it? 

What are your thoughts? Please be mature, I'm looking for honest opinions but not harsh remarks.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 15, 2013)

A lot of places have a "no dogs allowed" rule, but in slightly smaller print it says "except guide dogs". 

The best I can suggest is to contact whoever may be running said con/hotel and see what's what. 

It'd also be helpful if your dog has something like this on it at the time:


----------



## Troj (Apr 15, 2013)

I saw tons of guide and service dogs at Further Confusion this year. The hotel and convention staff were, as near as I could tell, very accommodating.


----------



## Silachan (Apr 15, 2013)

Gibby: The ADA law (Americans with Disability) makes it so disabled handlers are allowed full access with their dogs, so all I'd have to do is bring in a copy of the law just in case. Nothing new, a lot of places aren't aware. My dog would have a vest on it with a harness and a handle, similar to how guide dogs have a harness. I'm just wondering how people at fur cons treat others when a service dog is around. Wondering if it's any different than other places basically, since the con I've been to has been very nice without much trouble.


----------



## CampionL (Apr 15, 2013)

Silachan said:


> I'm just wondering how people at fur cons treat others when a service dog is around. Wondering if it's any different than other places basically, since the con I've been to has been very nice without much trouble.



It's a furry con. The girls will be Squeeing, the guys will cooing, and both sexes will have to be told to keep their hands off!

Suffice to say, a service dog would be on the "normal" side of service animals. People start to ask questions when they see service animals like this:

http://www.oregonlive.com/pacific-northwest-news/index.ssf/2013/03/post_116.html


----------



## Nashida (Apr 15, 2013)

You should be fine. EndlessNight, a good friend of mine, took her service dog with her to FE this year. It was wearing a harness that said something akin to "I'm working, don't pet me please." If your service dog has something like that too you should be fine.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 16, 2013)

The mantle for your dog which reads "Service Dog" should be enough. I've seen numerous convention attendees who have service dogs at Furry Fiesta.


----------



## Nataku (Apr 17, 2013)

Always contact the hotel and convention staff before hand to let them know that you and your service dog will be attending, so that they are aware and can make any accomodations beforehand. Yes it is of course legal for your service dog to be there, but let's face it, some people really just don't know anything about SDs, and to help cut off any potential problems before they occur, it is good to make sure that the people in charge are in the loop before hand. That way con staff, if not already aware, can be given a general briefing on what is and isn't acceptable and allowed per ADA. It also makes it much easier, if there is an issue of some kind that should arise, to already have the staff on your side and aware of the issue, so only the cause of the problem need be educated, not the problem, the hotel staff and the con staff. That's just a cluster fuck waiting to happen.

On those 'issues of some kind' - there will be lots of drive-by pettings. Especially if the breed of your service dog is anything that looks remotely 'cute'. Golden retriever? Lab? Border collie? Poodle? There will be drive by pettings. People will not ask, they will just come up and try to distract your dog. A patch that says something along the lines of 'I'm working, please do not pet me' helps some, but it won't completely eliminate the problem. I've had better success with one of those leashes that says 'Service dog DO NOT PET!'  up and down the entire length of it. Maybe people see that better? Some people don't mind this so much, some people do. Having your service human along with you can help mitigate the amount of drive by pettings by helping to form a barrier between you and the dog, and a crowd.

People asking for pictures of you and your SD. I found this to be very strange, and it seems to be something confined to conventions, but apparently some people think service dogs are like costumes and they feel a need to take pictures of them? I personally found it very weird and did not really like it. I know there are people who have taken their service dog to cons and have given them a little costume to wear for the event. If that is the case, then I can see why pictures would be taken. But just a regularly dressed person with a service dog wearing a standard service dog vest? It is strange.

Bring a place for your dog to lay down. Going into any unfamiliar public place, I always bring a mat for my SD to lay on. It is not only unpleasant for you, but also unpleasant for your dog, for them to lay down on the floor - and that floor is dirty and there is something on it that they lay in. That thing can then get in their coat, and could irritate their skin, or it could cause mats, or it could pull their fur out. Or it could stain. A friend of mine with a white service dog inadvertently had their dog lay down under a table once where some red liquid (probably fruit punch?) had been spilled and they didn't realize it. They had a white and pink stained dog for several weeks because it didn't really wash out. 0_o; My SD sat on some chewing gum once, it pulled some of his fur out when he stood - he whined and that's when I realized what had happened. I had to cut the rest of it out of his fur.  Now I always carry a little mat that rolls up that I can easily carry on a strap that attaches on my back, or I can carry in a bag. Any time I plan to sit down and be in one place for more than a few minutes, I put down the mat so my dog has a place I know he can sit or lay that won't have any potentially sticky surprises.

Bring water for your dog. Most hotels and conventions are very supportive and its generally not hard to find water, but you still cannot escape the fact that Megaplex is in July in southern Florida. It will be hot hot hot, and sometimes some hotels aren't as cold inside as you'd like. I always carry a bottle of water and a collapsible bowl for my dog just to make sure. 

Most importantly, be safe and have fun! I wish you all the luck with your new partner, and maybe if luck will have it, our paths may cross at Megaplex this year.


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 17, 2013)

That mini-horse story just made me sad..


----------



## johnsonralph099 (Jun 20, 2013)

what a cute dog! well, in your case, all places that have no dog policy can exempt those who are blind and needs guide dogs.  authentic australian labradoodles nj


----------

